# 1st attempt with Burl handles



## Tj King (Jan 31, 2016)

Here Is my first attempt at Maple Burl handles on O1 steel. My first coat was shellac, followed by 5 coats of spray tru oil. I can easily say these are in the top of my favorites I've made so far! @NYWoodturner gave me a lot of help and guidance on this one, including the wood!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## SENC (Jan 31, 2016)

Those are awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tj King (Jan 31, 2016)

Believe it or not that small 4" is my best seller! Not sure why, but man it seems like we make a ton of these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 31, 2016)

Good looking knives and the finish is out of sight.


----------



## Tj King (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks brother!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 31, 2016)

Eye...candy....all day.

Nice job dude...


----------



## frankp (Feb 11, 2016)

Sure are pretty. How does the little one handle. Seems like it would be hard to hold.


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 11, 2016)

Wood and finish is pristine! Didn't think about starting with a base coat of shellac. Do you steel wool it before starting with Tru-Oil? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tj King (Feb 11, 2016)

I coat with shellac. Then hit it with some 800 sand paper. I true oil for about 4-5 coats with steel wool in between coats. Last coat I don't sand...obviously. Although, some people really dig the flat finish on the burls

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tj King (Feb 11, 2016)

@Nature Man i was given advice by @NYWoodturner about the coat of shellac. Give credit where credit is due right? The opinion is the tru oil can darken the wood, shellac mitigates that by establishing a "base layer". IMO.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tj King (Feb 11, 2016)

Black ash Burl and spalted birch. Same application principle on these as well

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 11, 2016)

Holy crap those are gorgeous! Did you say you are spraying on the truoil? Care to elaborate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tj King (Feb 12, 2016)

@Wildthings yeah I bought the spray can true oil. It was about $15 at woodcraft. Well worth it, but I don't think it will go as far as the liquid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

